# My Christmas surprise!



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Tuesday 2am I heard such a clatter I sprung from my bed to see what was a matter! and to my wondering eyes did appear but 3 tiny stingrays!! wow so exciting to see!
My hybrid stingray gave birth finally YEAAAA!!!! so stoked!!
Mind you had to stay up till 4am and work that morning!! had to move pups before they became dinner!! for my 3 arrows or motoro stingray (Daddy)
had to re home flowerhorn in another tank and put pups in there! and do large w/c on my 210g due to birth!!
all worth it beautiful pups! take a look!!






Keep in mind there only a hour old!!! will update later


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

That's awesome! I wish you (and them) the best!


----------



## peppy2013 (Feb 19, 2013)

Congrats on the babies  so cute


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Thank you all cant wait till they start eating!! Thanks to Dave for his Female hybrid stingray about 9 months ago!! he was surprised when I told him she was pregnant! He said you sure shes not just Fat? LOL cause she is young herself! Dave stated it would take 1 week before they will eat!!


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Very nice indeed  must be exciting


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Congrats! Wow! Nice Christmas Present from your Rays!


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Yea for sure thank you!!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Congrats my friend.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

wow that is great


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow!! What a cool Christmas gift, best of luck with them.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Thank you everyone! enjoying these guys so cute!!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow that's awesome, Congratz!!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

this is very very cool. Congrat..


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

mrbob said:


> Tuesday 2am I heard such a clatter I sprung from my bed to see what was a matter! and to my wondering eyes did appear but...


When I read up to that point, I thought to myself, does santa really exist?  LOL clatter from the chimneys you know! HA, stingray pups are awesome too. My swordtail gave birth on xmas as well. Not as cool as stingrays though xP


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice! Well done! Start feeding in a few days. Usually they won't eat for 4-5 days. Get them started on what the parents are currently eating.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

parents eat frozen shrimp and sinking carnivore pellets!

Thank you all it has been a very cool experience!!

doing 10% w/c every day on them as well!! 

I heard I should start them on black worms and blood worms? but I like M_class suggestion due to I cant get black worms in Chilliwack area!


----------



## Cichlid433 (Aug 10, 2013)

Congrats Bob! Now what about those Tropheus duboisi !! (ha ha)
-Lisa


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

one almost got murdered by other!! I found it at bottom of tank eyes with white bumps lol all beat up I put him in planted tank with docile fish and he is doing good must be both male?


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

updated pics there still not eating working on it!! thou


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey bob how are the pups doing?


----------

